# How to connected 2nd TV to TiVo box?



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

I have one TiVo... No mini. While watching the single TV connected to the single TiVo, Then want to get something from the kitchen where I have another non-TiVo TV... How do I connect the 2nd TV to the TiVo? I tried an HDMI spiltter... But that didn't work. Help?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CCinPA said:


> I have one TiVo... No mini. While watching the single TV connected to the single TiVo, Then want to get something from the kitchen where I have another non-TiVo TV... How do I connect the 2nd TV to the TiVo? I tried an HDMI spiltter... But that didn't work. Help?


Try a powered HDMI splitter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

There are a few threads discussing alternatives, including:

HDMI Splitter & TiVo Bolt


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> Try a powered HDMI splitter.


I "tried" this one









It was a no-go...


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

I have used this one  and it works great. They do make a 2 output version:4K HDMI 1x2 Splitter with HDCP2.2


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

longrider said:


> I have used this one  and it works great. They do make a 2 output version:4K HDMI 1x2 Splitter with HDCP2.2


The 2x version is $65:
https://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_7?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=kanex+pro+hdmi+splitter&sprefix=kanex+p,aps,200&crid=12HLPRC2V6RQ

Interesting to read the (very few) user reviews of the 2x and 4x models on Amazon.
The 2X model got 1 star from one user because it didn't support HDR video.

The 4X model got 1 star from a user because they didn't want a 1-in to 4-out device, i.e. , they ordered the wrong thing!


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

dlfl said:


> The 2x version is $65:
> https://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_7?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=kanex+pro+hdmi+splitter&sprefix=kanex+p,aps,200&crid=12HLPRC2V6RQ
> 
> Interesting to read the (very few) user reviews of the 2x and 4x models on Amazon.
> ...


So is it still appropriate to purchase a 2X unit?


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

CCinPA said:


> So is it still appropriate to purchase a 2X unit?


The only difference is 2 outputs or 4 outputs. If you only have 2 TVs then 2 is all you need. One thing came to mind, you said one of the TVs is in the kitchen. Kitchen TVs are usually rather small, if it is 720P max resolution then you need to set the TiVo to output 720P.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Ordered... Stay tuned!


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

longrider said:


> The only difference is 2 outputs or 4 outputs. If you only have 2 TVs then 2 is all you need. One thing came to mind, you said one of the TVs is in the kitchen. Kitchen TVs are usually rather small, if it is 720P max resolution then you need to set the TiVo to output 720P.


Sadly this did not work... More details shortly.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'd do a V1 mini from ebay...
should be about the same as the adapters you're looking at.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Tried this before... No worky either:


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CCinPA said:


> Tried this before... No worky either:


and the reason you're not considering a mini is?


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Moving past the simple approach... Here's more details to my set-up. Prior to TiVo, I had a DVD/DVR with the below setup which worked fine. Just can't get TiVo to do the same.

I think I captured it all... Thoughts?


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> and the reason you're not considering a mini is?


I seem to remember the Mini will not work for me... But I could be wrong! See new chart I posted. Thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

You haven't said what is wrong with the current setup. What does "80% Video" mean?

If you are looking for better picture quality on the remote sets, your problem is at the RCA to coax converter. Unless that is an ATSC modulator, you are going to be stuck with 480i at the remote TVs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

More information (duplications) -> How to connected 2nd TV to TiVo box?

Would knowing the TiVo model make a difference? Bolt has no composite output.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> You haven't said what is wrong with the current setup. What does "80% Video" mean?
> 
> If you are looking for better picture quality on the remote sets, your problem is at the RCA to coax converter. Unless that is an ATSC modulator, you are going to be stuck with 480i at the remote TVs.


Good questions. Prior DVD/DVR play to remote TV's worked 100% both audio and video.

When swapped-out with the new TiVo... 100% of the time audio works. Only 80% of the time does video work. Intermittently just the video will drop. Observation: If I move up/down TiVo channels... Most likely I can get video back... Sync-up issue?


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> More information (duplications) -> How to connected 2nd TV to TiVo box?
> 
> Would knowing the TiVo model make a difference? Bolt has no composite output.


Working on getting the model number now...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CCinPA said:


> I seem to remember the Mini will not work for me... But I could be wrong!


Do you require the output of the TiVo DVR to be displayed synchronously across one or more TVs? Or do you just want to be able to access the tuning capabilities and recordings of the DVR from each location, and would be OK with NOT having synchronous playback?

If synchronized playback isn't required, TiVo Minis at each of the TV locations, networked via MoCA, may work, dependent on available coax runs.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The problem with a splitter is the output will be equal to the lower TV's resolution. If one TV is 1080 and the other is 720 then the splitter will output 720. To get around this you need to put a down converter before the 720 TV. That way the splitter sees 1080 and the down converter will adjust the 1080 to 720 for the lower TV. I have the same desire to hook two TV's to my Bolt.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

SNJpage1 said:


> The problem with a splitter is the output will be equal to the lower TV's resolution.


Doesn't matter in the OP's case. His analog RF coax system sends 480i regardless. He only needs the HDMI splitter plus analog converter because his new Tivo lacks composite video outs.

A single Mini in place of a splitter would be ideal since it DOES have composite out that he could send to the rest of the house. And the rest of the house wouldn't have to watch the same thing the main Tivo is playing. Plus at least one TV could be HD (the one connected directly to the Mini). He could eventually put Minis everywhere if he wanted, and have a complete whole-home HD system with independent viewing at each TV.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

CCinPA said:


> Working on getting the model number now...


TIVO: Big Tivo T6


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

mdavej said:


> Doesn't matter in the OP's case. His analog RF coax system sends 480i regardless. He only needs the HDMI splitter plus analog converter because his new Tivo lacks composite video outs.
> 
> A single Mini in place of a splitter would be ideal since it DOES have composite out that he could send to the rest of the house. And the rest of the house wouldn't have to watch the same thing the main Tivo is playing. Plus at least one TV could be HD (the one connected directly to the Mini). He could eventually put Minis everywhere if he wanted, and have a complete whole-home HD system with independent viewing at each TV.


Update: I need TiVo play-back shows to play on all TV's.
I think this is relevant... I only require the remote TV's to display the same as the main TV with the source being the TiVo.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Are the TVs all hdmi Or just coax? Heck what is the scenario here, is this a bar?
If former move to hdmi splitter from mono price, if you need longer than 25ft consider optical hdmi cables OR hdmi over cat5.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

alexb said:


> Are the TVs all hdmi Or just coax? Heck what is the scenario here, is this a bar?
> If former move to hdmi splitter from mono price, if you need longer than 25ft consider optical hdmi cables OR hdmi over cat5.


I'm mental... A TV in every room and corner of the house... Yes I'm serious.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

alexb said:


> Are the TVs all hdmi Or just coax? Heck what is the scenario here, is this a bar?
> If former move to hdmi splitter from mono price, if you need longer than 25ft consider optical hdmi cables OR hdmi over cat5.


Just coax... Hub and spoke set-up.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

SNJpage1 said:


> The problem with a splitter is the output will be equal to the lower TV's resolution. If one TV is 1080 and the other is 720 then the splitter will output 720. To get around this you need to put a down converter before the 720 TV. That way the splitter sees 1080 and the down converter will adjust the 1080 to 720 for the lower TV. I have the same desire to hook two TV's to my Bolt.


Your logic sounds good to me... Know of such a device?


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I am still confused by your scenario. Assuming you reall mean coax and not rca you will need to set your signal type to 480 out on the TiVo (ie you won't have hdtv on the primary device) then get a hdmi splitter and something like this https://www.amazon.com/Wiistar-1080...1-spons&keywords=hdmi+to+coax+converter&psc=1 which then will fit into your existing physical architecture. You likely will not be able to distribute copy protected channels this way. If you don't want coax you can get hdmi to rca. If you want to also do hdtv on the main unit you will either need to buy an expensive processor to downgrade the signal or accept that you need to look at upgrading the TVs to cheap hdmi units, good luck.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Wait... All this 720p and 1080p stuff... Backing up a bit... What is the reason the TiVo's RCA cable-set at times will not sync? If I could fix this... This would also be a solution. Thoughts?


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

You may have to try multiple of these, I used the opposite to convert laserdisc to hdmi and had to try 3 or 4 models before i found one that worked.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...prefix=Hdmi+to+rca+,aps,224&crid=XF9MK94VVB27

Great news is amazon returns policy is awesome when things don't function as they should....


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

alexb said:


> I am still confused by your scenario. Assuming you reall mean coax and not rca you will need to set your signal type to 480 out on the TiVo (ie you won't have hdtv on the primary device) then get a hdmi splitter and something like this https://www.amazon.com/Wiistar-1080...1-spons&keywords=hdmi+to+coax+converter&psc=1 which then will fit into your existing physical architecture. You likely will not be able to distribute copy protected channels this way. If you don't want coax you can get hdmi to rca. If you want to also do hdtv on the main unit you will either need to buy an expensive processor to downgrade the signal or accept that you need to look at upgrading the TVs to cheap hdmi units, good luck.


Real coax? The link you sent (below) is HDMI in... What is the output connector? Something I can interface with my screw-on/middle-wire coax? Don't I still have the 1080p/720p problem?

Then... I read I can change my Tivo to 720p???

* Wiistar Mini 3G 1080P HDMI to SDI HD Audio Video Converter for Home Theater (Black,US Plug) *


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

alexb said:


> You may have to try multiple of these, I used the opposite to convert laserdisc to hdmi and had to try 3 or 4 models before i found one that worked.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_12?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=hdmi+to+rca+converter&sprefix=Hdmi+to+rca+,aps,224&crid=XF9MK94VVB27
> 
> Great news is amazon returns policy is awesome when things don't function as they should....


Is this not like the one I posted earlier that did not work? If so... I have a drawer-full of these that folks have suggested and did not work!


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

longrider said:


> I have used this one  and it works great. They do make a 2 output version:4K HDMI 1x2 Splitter with HDCP2.2


With all the information that has been posted... Can you tell me why this didn't work for me as it did for you?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CCinPA said:


> I'm mental... A TV in every room and corner of the house... Yes I'm serious.


It's reasonable. Same thing we have, using an old AVCast SD distribution setup, but we also have a TiVo box at each TV for asynchronous and HD viewing.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

CCinPA said:


> Is this not like the one I posted earlier that did not work? If so... I have a drawer-full of these that folks have suggested and did not work!


You mentioned one, you never mentioned you had tried different models. You keep dribbling out the pertinent facts. Makes it hard to help. I get you are frustrated, if those random amazon / ebay PoS boxes don't work for you, you either need to go buy a proper (read expensive, video processor and distributor) or move to another solution. For example on the splitters, I had to search high and low before I found one that stripped HDCP, many claim they do, but don't. That's the issue with all those dodgy, direct from China sellers - cheap but function and quality all over the shop!

Good luck, but I won't bother helping if all you do is ***** at those trying to help. #ignorethreadisawondefulltool bye!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CCinPA said:


> Wait... All this 720p and 1080p stuff... Backing up a bit... What is the reason the TiVo's RCA cable-set at times will not sync? If I could fix this... This would also be a solution. Thoughts?


The a/v composite output does not "sync" with the HDMI output. Don't worry about the details.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

alexb said:


> You mentioned one, you never mentioned you had tried different models. You keep dribbling out the pertinent facts. Makes it hard to help. I get you are frustrated, if those random amazon / ebay PoS boxes don't work for you, you either need to go buy a proper (read expensive, video processor and distributor) or move to another solution. For example on the splitters, I had to search high and low before I found one that stripped HDCP, many claim they do, but don't. That's the issue with all those dodgy, direct from China sellers - cheap but function and quality all over the shop!
> 
> Good luck, but I won't bother helping if all you do is ***** at those trying to help. #ignorethreadisawondefulltool bye!


If it seems I'm not sharing everything upfront... It's not on purpose. There is a lot of verbiage I do not understand. Asking questions/clarifications, is an attempt to get better educated.

I believe I have read suggestion's, if's, and might's.. But not a hard solution? Yes it's possible I missed "the" solution... If so, please re-focus me!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

alexb said:


> You mentioned one, you never mentioned you had tried different models. You keep dribbling out the pertinent facts. Makes it hard to help. I get you are frustrated, if those random amazon / ebay PoS boxes don't work for you, you either need to go buy a proper (read expensive, video processor and distributor) or move to another solution. For example on the splitters, I had to search high and low before I found one that stripped HDCP, many claim they do, but don't. That's the issue with all those dodgy, direct from China sellers - cheap but function and quality all over the shop!!


So stripping the HDCP would eliminate the down converting of the resolution leaving the spliter? I could then use the down converter to feed the lower resolution TV.

I would use this to split: https://www.amazon.com/TNP-HDMI-Spl...12&sr=1-26-spons&keywords=hdmi+splitter&psc=1

I would use this to down convert the resolution: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TB1DQG...Xr&pd_rd_r=BVNCA7N81FA72W994W5Y&pd_rd_w=H6Xq9


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

SNJpage1 said:


> So stripping the HDCP would eliminate the down converting of the resolution leaving the spliter? I could then use the down converter to feed the lower resolution TV.
> 
> I would use this to split: https://www.amazon.com/TNP-HDMI-Spl...12&sr=1-26-spons&keywords=hdmi+splitter&psc=1
> 
> I would use this to down convert the resolution: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TB1DQG...Xr&pd_rd_r=BVNCA7N81FA72W994W5Y&pd_rd_w=H6Xq9


Thanks for deciphering all the technical jargon! Then doing the associated homework too! :thumbsup::clapping::up:


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

CCinPA said:


> Thanks for deciphering all the technical jargon! Then doing the associated homework too! :thumbsup::clapping::up:





SNJpage1 said:


> So stripping the HDCP would eliminate the down converting of the resolution leaving the spliter? I could then use the down converter to feed the lower resolution TV.
> 
> I would use this to split: https://www.amazon.com/TNP-HDMI-Spl...12&sr=1-26-spons&keywords=hdmi+splitter&psc=1
> 
> I would use this to down convert the resolution: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TB1DQG...Xr&pd_rd_r=BVNCA7N81FA72W994W5Y&pd_rd_w=H6Xq9


Still pondering next step(s)...

I heard back from the manufacture of the referenced Splitter. (below) So am I to understand the solution would also require the referred to converter?

From: TNP Direct - Amazon Marketplace [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, January 24, 2018 5:13 PM
Subject: RE: Inquiry from Amazon customer

Dear Customer,

Our HDMI Splitter will revert the quality to the lowest resolution device connected. We apologize for the inconvenience and we hope this helps.

Thank you.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

It seems I may have found the solution:


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Perfect, and only $400. Wish there was a better, cheaper solution


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

mdavej said:


> Perfect, and only $400. Wish there was a better, cheaper solution


Shop around... I just bought mine on eBay for $125.00...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

CCinPA said:


> Shop around... I just bought mine on eBay for $125.00...


Perfect and only $125. Wish there was a better, cheaper solution.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

dlfl said:


> Perfect and only $125. Wish there was a better, cheaper solution.


Some people will never be happy!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

CCinPA said:


> Some people will never be happy!


Au contraire -- I would be happy if the price for achieving this rather simple result was around $25. I suspect the actual manufacturing cost could be well under that, in sufficient volume. But this is apparently a low volume product and they have to amortize the development and other fixed costs over just a few units. I wonder if a TV or HDMI monitor that would handle the 1080 resolution could be had for around $125. Maybe not a TV because (small screen) TV's in that price range probably only support 720. I have a 22" monitor that sells new for $80 and supports 1080:
https://amazon.com/Sceptre-Monitor-Ports-Build-Speakers/dp/B00S8W8Z5E/ref=sr_1_8
I've had this for almost 2 years now and it is fine.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

dlfl said:


> Au contraire -- I would be happy if the price for achieving this rather simple result was around $25. I suspect the actual manufacturing cost could be well under that, in sufficient volume. But this is apparently a low volume product and they have to amortize the development and other fixed costs over just a few units. I wonder if a TV or HDMI monitor that would handle the 1080 resolution could be had for around $125. Maybe not a TV because (small screen) TV's in that price range probably only support 720. I have a 22" monitor that sells new for $80 and supports 1080:
> https://amazon.com/Sceptre-Monitor-Ports-Build-Speakers/dp/B00S8W8Z5E/ref=sr_1_8
> I've had this for almost 2 years now and it is fine.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just bought this from Amazon. It allows me to feed a 4K TV and a HD TV at the same time with out lowering the 4K signal to HD. Plus the price is great.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CUMJRLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

Where do you see that you cahn feed 4K to one TV and non4K to another?? No $20 splitter is going to do that, I am not sure if it is even possible to rescale a HDMI signal but if it it will be a major piece of equipment. Also the linked unit is speced at HDMI 1.4 with HDCP 1.2 and that will not support a 4K signal


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

longrider said:


> Where do you see that you cahn feed 4K to one TV and non4K to another?? No $20 splitter is going to do that, I am not sure if it is even possible to rescale a HDMI signal but if it it will be a major piece of equipment. Also the linked unit is speced at HDMI 1.4 with HDCP 1.2 and that will not support a 4K signal


I am using it right now. One HDMI cable goes to the 4k tv and the other HDMI cable goes to a HD tv. There is no loss on the 4K tv.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

SNJpage1 said:


> I am using it right now. One HDMI cable goes to the 4k tv and the other HDMI cable goes to a HD tv. There is no loss on the 4K tv.


However the 4K is receiving a 1080 signal. Many 4K TVs do a good enough job upscaling that the picture looks noticeably better than a 1080 TV but the input is still 1080


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

longrider said:


> However the 4K is receiving a 1080 signal. Many 4K TVs do a good enough job upscaling that the picture looks noticeably better than a 1080 TV but the input is still 1080


I have a 4k, HD, HDR, 3D set. The picture is alot different than the plain HD set. So don't tell me what I am seeing from you chair while I am seeing it with my own eyes. Nothing has change. The other way I can tell is the cable box that has the splitter is Input #2 on the 4K set. Input #1 is the out put from my Tivo. I can switch back and forth and do not see any difference.


----------

